# New Merlin RTA By Augvape



## daniel craig (29/12/16)

I stumbled across this RTA online recently and it looks really promising. This is the upcoming Merlin RTA by Augvape. Augvape has just released their Merlin Mini RTA which has become one of my favorite RTA's. Many people didn't like the Merlin Mini due to it's 2ml juice capacity. This time, Augvape has made an RTA that caters for these users. There isn't much specs available on this RTA but I will post the specs I found:

This is their new design:



As you can see in the picture above, there might be 2 variants to choose from. I'm guessing maybe one will be a full mouth to lung and the other may be a direct lung hit RTA. I think this might be a step in the right direction because many people find that RTA's that do both, either don't have as much airflow as a direct lung vaper would want or it has too much airflow for a mouth to lung vaper. Having 2 separate variants makes it much better to suit a specific vaping style. Judging by the design of the chimney, you can almost tell that this is a flavor RTA.This RTA does look like it has a lot of potential.

Some specs on this RTA:
- 22mm Diameter
- 3.5ml Juice Capacity
- 40mm Tall without driptip
-47mm Tall with driptip
- Removable driptip
- Single coil deck
- Airflow adapter included
- Seep and leak free
*I will edit my post as soon as I find more information on this RTA.*

What are your thoughts on this RTA based on the design and specs?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## foGGyrEader (29/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> I stumbled across this RTA online recently and it looks really promising. This is the upcoming Merlin RTA by Augvape. Augvape has just released their Merlin Mini RTA which has become one of my favorite RTA's. Many people didn't like the Merlin Mini due to it's 2ml juice capacity. This time, Augvape has made an RTA that caters for these users. There isn't much specs available on this RTA but I will post the specs I found:
> 
> This is their new design:
> View attachment 80022
> ...


Would be great to have a 25mm DTL version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> I stumbled across this RTA online recently and it looks really promising. This is the upcoming Merlin RTA by Augvape. Augvape has just released their Merlin Mini RTA which has become one of my favorite RTA's. Many people didn't like the Merlin Mini due to it's 2ml juice capacity. This time, Augvape has made an RTA that caters for these users. There isn't much specs available on this RTA but I will post the specs I found:
> 
> This is their new design:
> View attachment 80022
> ...


I must say I'm enjoying the Mini, but the 2ml capacity is absolutely killing me! This could be quite nice, but nothing screams "wow" to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I must say I'm enjoying the Mini, but the 2ml capacity is absolutely killing me! This could be quite nice, but nothing screams "wow" to me.


It's good that they now made it 3.5ml. On this one I'm liking that chimney. Single coil RTA'S are all that I use nowadays. I like to vape at around 40w and with a single coil setup I get a good Vape at around 40w. The Merlin Mini does perform excellent but the 2ml capacity really is a killer. I find myself refilling it very often which is a bit of a PITA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/1/17)

Just some clarification. The difference between the 2 is just the appearance. Both of them will include the airflow adapter like their previous Merlin's however, only one from these 2 will be released. The reason for this is because it's just the design that's different between the 2.

The one on the left seems to have the style airflow as their Boreas which many people seemed to like where as the one on the left has airflow like their Merlin and Merlin Mini.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

